# Scotts EdgeGuard and Stripes



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I noticed Scotts stripes more promptly this year when I was using Scotts fertilizers. I understand others also have had stripes with Milo, but I don't remember the stripes being as noticeable or existing when I used other fertilizers like Vigoro and Lesco. I am just curious if the stripes are more dependent on the size of the pellets since Scotts fertilizers and Milo have smaller pellets than average fertilizers. I would think smaller pellets/prills will get thrown less and will have a greater chance of hitting the wheels.

Since users in this forum are more observant of what goes on their grass, has anyone noticed Scotts spreaders causing ~one foot stripes even with bigger pellets? Thank you.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I've used the Scotts DXL Edge Guard for 10 years without issue until this year. 
For some reason I got fert stripes this year, Same ferts I've always used. 
Needless to say I got a new spreader because I am not dealing with this. 
I've heard that the fert gets trapped in the wheel and lays it down in a thick line causing the stripes.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> I've used the Scotts DXL Edge Guard for 10 years without issue until this year.
> For some reason I got fert stripes this year, Same ferts I've always used.
> Needless to say I got a new spreader because I am not dealing with this.
> I've heard that the fert gets trapped in the wheel and lays it down in a thick line causing the stripes.


Yup, fertilizer getting thrown into the wheel is what causes those stripes. Like you, I don't think I noticed one foot lines before this year, other than bigger, unevenly overlapped areas. But I used other fertilizers. Was curious if the fertilizer size had something to do with this.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

It's not the fertilizer, it is 100% the spreader. Bought a brand new POS scotts spreader this spring, stripes everywhere! Read the reviews on Home Depot, it's a major widespread issue. I sold that thing and bought a Spyker. No more stripes. I've owned every Scotts spreader made, they are all junk. Do not buy a scotts spreader, no matter how small your yard may be.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> It's not the fertilizer, it is 100% the spreader. Bought a brand new POS scotts spreader this spring, stripes everywhere! Read the reviews on Home Depot, it's a major widespread issue. I sold that thing and bought a Spyker. No more stripes. I've owned every Scotts spreader made, they are all junk. Do not buy a scotts spreader, no matter how small your yard may be.


I bought a Scotts Elite but not thoroughly impressed by it. The EdgeGuard setting in Elite keeps too much material away from the right edge. This makes for uneven application if the grass is next to the fence for example.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes I agree it's the spreader, like I said I never had an issue, never had striping and have used the same fertilizer from previous years. I noticed the throw pattern was off a bit and no clue why. New spreader no problem.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

I have the Scotts DLX. No denying the flaws. Saw it first-hand putting down grass seed on bare soil. After seeing the strip it left, I parked it for a few years until I decided to try it with a large prilled fertilizer. From what I could see, the distrubition looked ok. No stripes that I noticed. But yeah, moving towards using my Earthway 2150 which is overkill for my size lawn but I know I won't have these issues with smaller prills.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Baretta said:


> I have the Scotts DLX. No denying the flaws. Saw it first-hand putting down grass seed on bare soil. After seeing the strip it left, I parked it for a few years until I decided to try it with a large prilled fertilizer. From what I could see, the distrubition looked ok. No stripes that I noticed. But yeah, moving towards using my Earthway 2150 which is overkill for my size lawn but I know I won't have these issues with smaller prills.


Thanks for the post. I was just reading some of the reviews of people mentioning stripes with DLX/Mini and the ones that also mentioned the fertilizer being used, it was all Scotts' fertilizers. And Scotts fertilizers almost always have smaller prills.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I use large prill fertilizers from Lesco. I tested it with milo greens grade and scotts turfbuilder. Size of prill made no difference.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> I use large prill fertilizers from Lesco. I tested it with milo greens grade and scotts turfbuilder. Size of prill made no difference.


Thanks. I guess that puts an end to that conjecture. I don't why Scotts can't just fix the issue. Maybe they don't want to admit to a fault.

Which spreader are you using now?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Spyker


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

You need something with pneumatic tires. The Echo RB-60 is a great spreader at an amazing price point. If cost isn't an issue, get a Lesco and be done with it.


----------



## Duke (Apr 4, 2019)

EricInGA said:


> You need something with pneumatic tires. The Echo RB-60 is a great spreader at an amazing price point. If cost isn't an issue, get a Lesco and be done with it.


thank you for pointing that out! Just happened to read this thread, saw your post, and immediately bought one! Looks pretty decent. Thanks again!!


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Duke said:


> EricInGA said:
> 
> 
> > You need something with pneumatic tires. The Echo RB-60 is a great spreader at an amazing price point. If cost isn't an issue, get a Lesco and be done with it.
> ...


Leave a review after using!


----------



## Duke (Apr 4, 2019)

Will do!!


----------



## Duke (Apr 4, 2019)

greencare said:


> Duke said:
> 
> 
> > EricInGA said:
> ...


Well.. I haven't used it and won't until probably August (unless I get my hands on some Milo, which is unlikely), but I unboxed it yesterday. I think this thing is built like a TANK! Feels very sturdy, nice, beefy tires and the hopper seems heavy duty. Their "Edge Guard) is a flap on the left side of it, that you can put up or down with your foot.

One thing I don't think I am crazy about, just by looking at it, is the spread rate control location. It located on the back of the hopper, towards the bottom. You definitely would need to squat down each time to change the setting. They give you a spreader chart above it, giving you the Echo setting that is equivalent to other, more commonly listed, spreader settings (like Earthway and Scotts).

Anyways.. Great purchase for $100 (by initial look and feel) and seems like this thing is built to last. Can't wait to load it up and actually use it with some CarbonX this fall.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Duke said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > Duke said:
> ...


Thanks for the review, Duke.


----------

